# Would like feedback on Rockers



## Evanrude (Mar 30, 2012)

I know a lot of you guys just run mud tires and I should be as well since this is MIMB . But, most my riding is just trail riding.

Not that I need new tires, but I'm getting bored of my XTR's. I want something a little more all purpose and I think the Rockers fit the bill. My Brute spends most its time in the woods working or trail riding. Not much mud for me. I need something with a rim guard, sick of bead leaks from cornstalks and other crap wedging into the bead. I'm not worried about the weight increase as I'm sure with my VFJ setup it wont make a difference.

Do they run true to size?
How do they powerslide if at all?
I've heard they do pretty decent in some mud - true?
Are they directional or can you rotate them side to side?

Also interested in Reptiles if anyone wants to give their input on those. But I cant tell from pics if they have a rim guard or not.

TIA!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

How Do PitBulls Measure Up? - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------

